# How long to plow 100,000 sq ft



## kyle12781 (Sep 30, 2009)

Hi, I'm new to the plowing industry and am going to be bidding a wide open parking lot that is 100,000 sq ft. They want a per push quote, so I was wondering approximately how long that should take me. My equipment used for this lot would be a Sterling Acterra dump truck (26,000 gvw) with a 10 foot heavy weastern blade. Also equipped with a vbox spreader.

Any info is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

kyle12781;815600 said:


> Hi, I'm new to the plowing industry and am going to be bidding a wide open parking lot that is 100,000 sq ft. They want a per push quote, so I was wondering approximately how long that should take me. My equipment used for this lot would be a Sterling Acterra dump truck (26,000 gvw) with a 10 foot heavy weastern blade. Also equipped with a vbox spreader.
> 
> Any info is greatly appreciated.


wide open lot, 1-2 hours depending on the snow amount <3" >3"


----------



## snowguys (Jul 26, 2006)

2 hours 2-4
3 hours 4-6
4 hours 6-8

give or take a few mins 

1350lb of salt


----------



## badabing1512 (Aug 28, 2008)

Id say 1350 minimum, if it was me id bid it at 1 ton of salt per application


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Five acres an hour? That's moving right along. I don't know about the Acterra in particular, but I can't imagine a 26K six wheeler being as nimble as a pickup. 

Do you have to push all the snow to one side? What's the shape of the lot? 100x1000 will be easier to plow than 316x316.

As for salt, some say 20lbs/K, which would be one ton. Some say 800# an acre, which would be two ton.

For salt pricing - some say 2,000 lbs at .20/lb = $400, some say two ton at $250/ton = $500


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

2COR517;815771 said:


> Five acres an hour? That's moving right along. I don't know about the Acterra in particular, but I can't imagine a 26K six wheeler being as nimble as a pickup.
> 
> Do you have to push all the snow to one side? What's the shape of the lot? 100x1000 will be easier to plow than 316x316.
> 
> ...


I agree that truck won't be as nimble as a pick up but where did you get 5 acres/hour? that lot is 2.3 acres.


----------



## badabing1512 (Aug 28, 2008)

As for salt, some say 20lbs/K, which would be one ton. Some say 800# an acre, which would be two ton.

For salt pricing - some say 2,000 lbs at .20/lb = $400, some say two ton at $250/ton = $500[/QUOTE]

The lot is roughly 2.3 acres, 800lbs per acre would also be roughly one ton of salt per application

20lbs/K is 860lbs/acre as to just 800lbs/acre. Either way you calculate the salt youll be in good shape.


----------



## badabing1512 (Aug 28, 2008)

Palmer, i know the salt prices you put down was just a typo but i just wanted to clear that up for kyle12781


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

2COR517;815771 said:


> As for salt, some say *20lbs/K, which would be one ton*. Some say 800# an acre, which would be two ton.


Just giving you a heads up but you might need to double check your bids this year.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Whoops! The five acres was the first boo-boo, and it carried all the way through my analysis!

So I would allow two hours or so for plowing. Still would like to know the shape of the lot. And a ton of salt at maybe $300-$400. Seems like you could bid as low as $500 for plow and salt, or as high as $700. Somewhat local market dependent.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

2COR517;815847 said:


> Whoops! The five acres was the first boo-boo, and it carried all the way through my analysis!
> 
> So I would allow two hours or so for plowing. Still would like to know the shape of the lot. And a ton of salt at maybe $300-$400. Seems like you could bid as low as $500 for plow and salt, or as high as $700. Somewhat local market dependent.


Looks like your having a ruff night. I know, all excited and can't wait for the snow.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

terrapro;815845 said:


> Just giving you a heads up but you might need to double check your bids this year.


Terrapro - Aren't you the one that said 20lbs/thousand sq ft? 100k is a hundred 20s, 2000 lbs. That's a ton. Just double checking. I need to bid on a place that wan't all salt, no sand.

Will you all stop picking on me if I tell you I used the search feature? Or make a wisecrack about basher


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

2COR517;815900 said:


> Terrapro - Aren't you the one that said 20lbs/thousand sq ft? 100k is a hundred 20s, 2000 lbs. That's a ton. Just double checking. I need to bid on a place that wan't all salt, no sand.
> 
> Will you all stop picking on me if I tell you I used the search feature? Or make a wisecrack about basher


Whoops sorry! I took your post as 20K per = 1ton per acre...carry on don't mind the hermit. :salute:

Disregard everything ...


----------



## kyle12781 (Sep 30, 2009)

Thanks for all the responses so far...

The shape of the lot is one main section that is 250' by 300', another smaller section that is 50' by 250' and an entrance that is about 30' by 350'.

As far as the maneuverability of the Acterra dump truck, it actually has very good handling and can make a sharper turn than my 3/4 ton, extended cab, 8 foot bed pick up truck.

I just can't wait to get that out on the road when the snow hits.

I'm thinking of running this bid as follows, let me know what you guys think.

1 to 4 inches: $400
5 to 7 inches: $475
8 inches and up: $550

This includes plowing, salt and very minor shoveling / snow blowing.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I think you're cutting yourself short. You should be getting at least $250 for the salt alone. 
What's your per ton price? As for the plowing the big lot - Does it all have to go to the edges? One edge? One corner? Pushing snow 250' sideways is going to take you a while. Even if you start in the middle and go each way it takes a while. The shoveling / snow blower might be brief, but it takes more time than you think. Are you leaving the blower on site? The staggered prices are good I think. Is the lot empty all night, or will you always be plowing around cars?


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

btw, is your plow a muni type or conventional, if conventional you will want to put something on the top of the mold board to keep snow from curling over at speed. 

if your able to push with no light poles or parked cars and you can put at all the edges your pricing (as long as you know your expenses) seems okay, except for the 8"+ price, that amount of snow is going to really slow you down, so will Ice or Slush. consider having special pricing for that type, maybe even an hourly rate for ice.

are you salting after you plow? that will add more time on site, you may want to bump your numbers up just a tad, but pricing really is regional so go with your gut.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

I have never priced by the inch but I don't think you can have gaps in your pricing.

1 to 4"
over 4" up to 7"
over 7"


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Grn Mtn;816159 said:


> .... but pricing really is regional so go with your gut.


Are you sure?

Usually guys a thousand miles away want me to give them seasonal contract advice


----------

